# bruxxing and boggling...



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Ok, so I know bruxxing and boggling means a rat is happy. I just wandered if people knew if it mean they were just happy at that very minute, or if they tend to do it more when they are content in general?
just because I have been a little worried about my boy Alphie being overwhelmed, hes just moved in with 3 mad girls AND made friends with 2 baby boys and we dont know if hes ever had any company before. He seems happy enough with them but a little confused. One thing I have noticed though is that hes been bruxxing more than normal, do you think this means that although hes a little overwhelmed with the sudden company hes really glad for it?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

there is stress bruxxing, but its louder, more grinding and their eyes aren't soft and content...they are stressed, or injured, etc.

I haven't seen stress boggling yet, sounds like you have a content little boy


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I dont think it was stress boggling...in fact im pretty sure as a little while later he came and cuddled up with me and i was stroking him and he was going mad bruxxing and boggling then fell asleep 
He looked quite content to me, before that hed been sitting washing and then he settled down and had a little boggle. I think hes just really glad to have some friends  He seems happy in the cage, I found him in a rat pile with all my girls this morning  Im so happy for him to be with other rats, hes really needed it, hes such a lovely boy 
I think I have seen stress boggling, Milo used to brux and boggle when we went to the vet, he hated it and it definately wasnt like normal boggling.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

can females do that? anyway i'd love to see mine do that..but they don't.. :-\


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

noMoreFaith said:


> can females do that? anyway i'd love to see mine do that..but they don't.. :-\


Yes, either sex brux and boggle.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

All of mine boggle and brux, the only one I havent seen do it more than once is my little grey baby, but we've only just got him home. In my experience they usually havent done it until they are completely comfortable with us.


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

My boy Spud will 'stress brux' sometimes when he's out, but it seems more like he's doing it to comfort and reassure himself, rather like that frantic washing they do sometimes


----------

